# Truck offroading and 4 wheeling



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I got out this week with my s10 and did some major offraoding. It was a ball. I hit the area in grayling near the military base if anyone know's were that is. There was 2 foot of sand. It was a great time till my truck stalled out. My cous towed me back inhis jeep. I ended up tearing up my belt. Now i am thinking of getting a jeep. Sorry this is not a 4 wheeling report. 

I also did get to four wheel for the very first time. Boy, was that fun. I learn and now I want a four wheeler.


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey Stelmon,
Glad to see you had fun on your first four wheeling trip.
Ive enjoyed this fro many years. I started out with a 76' Jeep C-J7 that I re-built completely. Now I'm up to a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 Off roadster.

I always liked two trakin' myself as opposed to sand dunes or mud bogs. Just getting out and seeing new country is where its at for me. With all the trails sytems in Northern MI, you will never get bored.
Just rember to tread lightly so we dont ruin the oportunities for others to experience as well.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

How about organizing a trail ride? Could be a lot of fun.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Hey thats not a bad idea.... count me in. But now the big decision....... Where and how difficult of trails?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Hopefully the trials won't be too difficult, my truck is stock. I think it would be a good time.


----------

